# Bundle TextMate vers Processing via AppleScript (osascript)



## Denisws (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Il existe un Bundle de TextMate pour Processing. Le problème c'est qu'il ne fonctionne pas.
Je tente donc de bricoler le bazard.
j'en suis là
	
	



```
osascript <<'AS'
 tell application "Processing 0124"
activate
end tell
tell application "System Events"
        tell process "Processing"
            tell menu bar 1
                tell menu bar item "Edit"
                    tell menu "Edit"
                        click menu item "Select All"
                        click menu item "Paste"
                    end tell
                end tell
                tell menu bar item "Sketch"
                    tell menu "Sketch"
                        click menu item "Run"
                    end tell
                end tell
            end tell
        end tell
end tell
AS
```
L'idée générale c'est de copier le document textmate et de l'envoyer dans la fenetre processing puis de faire un "run"
mais avant d'appeler l'application processing je dois faire "Select All" et "Copy" dans textmate et je ne parviens pas à le faire en AppleScript, toute aide sera donc la bienvenue


----------



## Denisws (2 Mai 2007)

curieusement
ceci fonctionne sous AppleScript

```
tell application "Processing 0124" to activate
    tell application "System Events"
        tell process "TextMate"
            set frontmost to true
            keystroke "a" using command down
            keystroke "c" using command down
        end tell
        tell process "Processing"
            set frontmost to true
            keystroke "a" using command down
            keystroke "v" using command down
            delay 0.3
            keystroke "r" using command down
        end tell
    end tell
```
mais adapté pour le Bundle de TexMate

```
osascript <<-"APPLESCRIPT"
    tell application "Processing 0124" to activate
    tell application "System Events"
        tell process "TextMate"
            set frontmost to true
            keystroke "a" using command down
            keystroke "c" using command down
        end tell
        tell process "Processing"
            set frontmost to true
            keystroke "a" using command down
            keystroke "v" using command down
            delay 0.3
            keystroke "r" using command down
        end tell
    end tell
    APPLESCRIPT
```
ça ne prend plus en compte la première partie
Comprends pas


----------



## Denisws (2 Mai 2007)

voici un réponse de *JackJr300* sur un forum voisin
Ajoute une nouvelle (*command*) dans AppleScript ,
Sélectionne "_entire document_" dans le popup "*Input*".
Voici le code


> content () {
> 
> iconv -cs -f utf-8 -t macroman//TRANSLIT | perl -pe 's/["\\]/\\$&/g'
> }
> ...


----------

